# Hardware Probleme (Keine Ahnung was bitte um HILFE)



## DefStevo (13. Juli 2004)

Ich brauche Hilfe bei meinem zweit-PC. Habe mir vor kurzen meinen PC aufgerüstet und will jetzt die alte peripherie zu einem 2ten system zusammenstellen! Hier eine Liste was genau zusammengesteckt ist.

Mainboard: MSI KT3-Ultra
CPU AMD Ahtlon XP 2000+
Graka: GeForce 4TI4200 128 MB AGB 4x
RAM Infinion 256MB DDR333
CD Laufwerk Altes 2x
Festplatte eine 3,2GB ander 500MB
Netzteil Codegen 300W
Netzwerkkarte Netgear Marke mir nicht bekannt.

Also mein Probelm liegt darin wenn ich Win98 installieren will hängt er sich auf den bildschirm wo man mit EINGABE=Installieren, F3=Abbrechen usw.

Bitte helft mir bin schon am verzweilfen entweder antworten oder per mail
sdehner@aon.at
oder ICQ 161256013

Danke im Vorraus


MFG
Stevo


----------



## Theeagle (13. Juli 2004)

Geh mal ins Bios und spiel an den einstellungen für die Festplatten-Zugriffe rum.
Ich hatte sowas auch mal..weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie genau die entscheidene Funktion hier. Aber meine Festplatten haben da igendne Funktion die im Bios aktiv war nicht unterstützt.


----------



## trequ (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

einige Ansatzpunkte:

- CPU wird zu warm
- RAM Latency zu hoch
- RAM ECC defekt
- VGA wird zu warm
- HDD hat defekte Sektoren
- CD-Rom hat Lesefehler
- IDE Kabel defekt
- Fehlerhafte BIOS Einstellungen -> Back to default.

Ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen:
Kein normaler Mensch kombiniert einen 2000er Athlon mit einer 3,2GB HDD und einem 2X CD Laufwerk. 
Der arme Athlon !  
So etwas macht in keiner Kombination Sinn. 
Weder Preis- noch Leistungstechnisch. 
Das System wird vom langsamen IDE Bus extrem gebremst.
Lies mal nach, was eine derartige Platte für Zugriffszeiten hat... Warscheinlich kann sie nicht mal DMA...

Ausserdem Netgear ist der Hersteller der Netzwerkkarte, also kann die Marke gar nicht unbekannt sein.   

mfg
trequ


----------



## DefStevo (14. Juli 2004)

*@ trequ*

Danke PC funktioniert bereits wieder war irgendwo ein kleiner kontaktfehler!

Ist mir schon klar das die Kombination von Athlon XP 2000+ mit 3.5GB Platte und2x Laufwerk fürn  ist. Aber der PC ist für mei Schwester und die braucht ned wirklich mehr bzw. die bräuchte gar ned so viel. Weil des einzige was sie macht ist Schriftverkehr und Solitär spielen. Nur Das sind meine alten Teile ich selbst hab eh an Athlon64 mit 80+50GB und a 52*32*52 brenner und a 16*DVD. Aber Sie ned wirklich a Geld für was ausgeben was sie sehr selten braucht Deshalb einfach meine Alten Teile kombieniert mit den Teilen Ihres alten 200MHz 64MB Computers.

Ich danke euch allen für eure Ratschläge!

MFG

DefStevo


----------



## DefStevo (14. Juli 2004)

*nochwas*

PS: BZW. richtig laufen kann man ned sagen er lauft auf 1250 MHz und wenn ich den FSB von 100 hochstelle auf 133 startet er des win gar nimma!


----------



## RealPax (16. Juli 2004)

*Re: nochwas*



> _Original geschrieben von DefStevo _
> *PS: BZW. richtig laufen kann man ned sagen er lauft auf 1250 MHz und wenn ich den FSB von 100 hochstelle auf 133 startet er des win gar nimma! *



Nur zur Info, der Prozessor läuft auf 1250 MHz. Alles was darüber hinaus geht ist übertaktet.
Habe zufällig eine nahezu identische Konfiguration in meinem erst PC.   und finde diese nicht veraltet. 

Gruss
RealPax


----------



## DefStevo (16. Juli 2004)

Hab mir gedacht a 2000+ läuft mit 1666Mhz


----------



## trequ (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

es ist doch so einfach:

100 x 12,5 = 1250MHz (FALSCH)
133 x 12,5 = 1666MHz (RICHTIG)

Wenn man 100 MHz FSB laufen lässt, läuft CPU und  RAM mit zu geringem Takt. 

==> Einfach im BIOS die RICHTIGE Taktfrequenz von 133 MHz einstellen. 

Wie es geht? ==> R.T.F.M.

mfg

trequ


----------

